# MacBook Pro écran blanc



## Malkovitch (17 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour messieurs dames. 

Hier soir mon écran de Macbook Pro m'a fait une blague : paf d'un coup d'un seul il devint tout blanc-gris. Redémarrage forcé et rien à l'horizon à part ce même écran bien brillant mais d'un manque de contenu inquiétant. En touchant ça et là quelques touches au hasard du clavier, je vois apparaitre le menu de démarrage avec l'accès aux comptes un très bref instant, pis retour au blanc. J'ai beau incliner l'écran, je n'arrive plus à avoir ce semblant de faux contact. 

Bref avant d'envoyer ce bel ordi au sav, je voulais savoir si ce problème était déjà répertorié (pas encore trouvé de semblable dans la recherche). Je pense à un problème de dalle, ou encore de contact carte mère - écran (?). 

ça m'attriste un poil tout ça, le mac datant de mars 2007.


----------



## Malkovitch (19 Juillet 2007)

Ais-je un cas unique d'écran "blanc" ? Ben m... alors


----------



## Krynn (5 Août 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Ais-je un cas unique d'&#233;cran "blanc" ? Ben m... alors



Hello, on copain vient d'avoir le meme soucis
As-tu plus d'infos?

&#233;cran blanc d&#232;s le d&#233;marrage et l'ordi ne fait pas de bruit

Merci

PS: On as r&#233;initialis&#233; la PRAM
PSS: Le d&#233;marrage sur le CD Syst&#232;me marche. L'ecran n'est donc pas mort


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Août 2007)

Vu que je suis un feignant né j'ai mis ça de côté. En semaine je ne trouve pas le courage avec le boulot, et le week-end ce sont mes vacances donc (...) je l'ai déjà dit que j'étais plutôt feignasse ?  Mon "pack" applecare est resté à Montpellier, je ne m'attendais pas du tout à ça étant coutumier des machines Apple. Mais j'ai été très léger sur ce coup là. Je vais voir ce qu'en disent les bricol boys de Brest. Faut juste que je décolle quoi. 

Que veux-tu dire par "le démarrage sur cd système marche" ? L'ecran n'est plus blanc ? Vous voyez un pixel "stable" où cliquer ? Le bureau ? Un menu ?

La réinitialisation de la PRAM ainsi que le démarrage sur les cd n'avaient rien changé pour moi et je précise qu'au niveau du bruit il n'y avait rien de particulier, le même TEUHHHM que d'habitude. Mais en plus blanc  :rateau:


----------



## Krynn (6 Août 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Que veux-tu dire par "le démarrage sur cd système marche" ? L'ecran n'est plus blanc ? Vous voyez un pixel "stable" où cliquer ? Le bureau ? Un menu ?
> 
> La réinitialisation de la PRAM ainsi que le démarrage sur les cd n'avaient rien changé pour moi et je précise qu'au niveau du bruit il n'y avait rien de particulier, le même TEUHHHM que d'habitude. Mais en plus blanc  :rateau:




Oui, l'écran s'affiche normalement avec le CD système, le problème n'est certainement pas le meme alors.
Par contre l'ordinateur etait parait-il tres lent juste avant ce problème.
Il passera dans un Apple Center (il est en vacance a plus de 700 bornes), c'est donc pas possible pour moi de désosser la bete pour voir ce qui ne va pas.
Je donnerait quand meme ici d'ou vient le probleme des que j'en sais plus.

Merci


----------



## FrenchFred (28 Août 2007)

J'ai eu un probl&#232;me d'&#233;cran gris-blanc sur un iMac G5 et un powerbook G4 : carte graphique HS, &#224; changer (carte m&#232;re enti&#232;re au final). Mais dans mon cas, il &#233;tait impossible de d&#233;marrer sur un CD de boot OS X !!!


----------



## Krynn (10 Septembre 2007)

Krynn a dit:


> Oui, l'écran s'affiche normalement avec le CD système, le problème n'est certainement pas le meme alors.
> Par contre l'ordinateur etait parait-il tres lent juste avant ce problème.
> Il passera dans un Apple Center (il est en vacance a plus de 700 bornes), c'est donc pas possible pour moi de désosser la bete pour voir ce qui ne va pas.
> Je donnerait quand meme ici d'ou vient le probleme des que j'en sais plus.
> ...




A première vue ca viens de son disques dur qui était a moitié raide.


----------



## rob (10 Septembre 2007)

j'ai également eu un problème d'écran blanc avec un imac 2,16Ghz mais sa venait d'une clef usb qui déconé
des que je les enlevé l'ordi a redémaré


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Octobre 2007)

Alors après 15 jours passé au SAV de Mactribu, BILAN  : une carte mère à changer, ainsi qu'une nappe de connection écran-carte mère, qui était aussi defectueuse. Donc récupération mercredi si carte mère arrivée.


----------



## Tox (13 Octobre 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Alors après 15 jours passé au SAV de Mactribu, BILAN  : une carte mère à changer, ainsi qu'une nappe de connection écran-carte mère, qui était aussi defectueuse. Donc récupération mercredi si carte mère arrivée.


Ont-ils mentionné un problème de carte graphique ou de composants mémoire (vidéo) ?


----------



## Danfer (25 Octobre 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Alors après 15 jours passé au SAV de Mactribu, BILAN  : une carte mère à changer, ainsi qu'une nappe de connection écran-carte mère, qui était aussi defectueuse. Donc récupération mercredi si carte mère arrivée.



Quelqu'un se serait engagé dans une tentative de changement maison de cette nappe ??

Merci.


----------



## MamaCass (25 Octobre 2007)

Danfer a dit:


> Quelqu'un se serait engagé dans une tentative de changement maison de cette nappe ??
> 
> Merci.



Si le mac est garantie, il ne faut pas le démonter


----------



## Danfer (25 Octobre 2007)

Et si tel n'est point le cas ?
Sachant que c 'est un PM G3 600 Mhz plus tout jeune, est ce hyper complexe ??


----------



## MamaCass (25 Octobre 2007)

Si c'est un Powermac G3, y'a pas de nappe &#233;cran :mouais: :mouais:

tu veux dire powerbook, ibook ? enfin un portable quoi ?


----------



## Danfer (25 Octobre 2007)

C'est un  MacBook blanc 1ere g&#233;n&#233;ration  dont le processeur est un Power Mac G3 / 600 Mhz qui a bien travaill&#233; mais la b&#233;cane n'est plus toute jeune.
La garantie n'est donc plus de mise.
Le d&#233;montage semble t il &#234;tre tr&#232;s d&#233;licat ??


Merci.


----------



## MamaCass (25 Octobre 2007)

Un macbook G3, je pense que tu parles d'un ibook G3 ?


----------



## Danfer (26 Octobre 2007)

exact, suis je b&#234;te 
cela change t il beaucoup ?
Sans doute le mode d&#233;montage n'est pas le m&#234;me...
J'ai pris toutes les refs de la b&#234;te, qui si l'on passe quelques tr&#232;s longues minutes &#224; bouger son &#233;cran, donne parfois un retour vid&#233;o quasi correct. Mais garre &#224; ne plus le bouger sinon c'est de nouveau le Noir de chez noir &#224; l'&#233;cran 
Ce qui me donne &#224; penser qu'en en changeant la nappe &#233;cran les choses iraient mieux, et cet ordi pourrait faire un heureux, d'autant que depuis hier rhinos-mac.com ravi mes amis d&#233;butants/papi ou d&#233;butantes/mami. Merci de ce superbe travail au passage !!


----------



## pacis (26 Octobre 2007)

défaut de la nappe dans la charnière ?? hum !! je dois avoir ça quelques parts ....


----------



## Danfer (26 Octobre 2007)

Je ne sais franchement pas quoi répondre mais il est certain que c'est en faisant jouer la charnière que soudain parfois l'écran s'allume enfin.


----------



## Danfer (26 Octobre 2007)

En poursuivant mes recherches je suis tombé sur un post sur le Forum de Mac Bidouille sur lequel on propose de se nourrir pour la manipulation des infos proposées par ce site :
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/   et plus particulièrement dans mon cas ici : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/iBook-G3-12-Inch/Display/50/14/

Je vais peut être m'y essayer, sinon il va finir par servir de presse-papier ..
Merci pour votre aide !!

@ plouche


----------



## Malkovitch (8 Novembre 2007)

Macbook déposé le 29 septembre 2007 chez Mactribu Montpellier. 
En plus de la carte mère, c'est la dalle écran qui est à changer. La blague c'est qu'ils sont en rupture de stock à la maison mère. Du coup chez mactribu pour faire tourner Solidworks et compagnie ils m'ont proposé de me prêter un macbook pas pro en attendant (toujours pas de délai).  

Bref je commence à perdre patience. Erreur systématique et aléatoire je vous hais.


----------



## lafber (23 Novembre 2008)

Danfer a dit:


> Je ne sais franchement pas quoi répondre mais il est certain que c'est en faisant jouer la charnière que soudain parfois l'écran s'allume enfin.



J'ai le même problème sur un MacBook 13" première génération (Core Duo). 

Occasionnellement lorsque je le sors de veille l'affichage est ... tout bizarre, blanc gris et maintenant plutôt strié multicolore (ça doit dépendre du fond  ). 







Des fois en changeant l'inclinaison de la charnière ça revient mais souvent c'est plutôt 3 ou 4 mise en veille et au réveil ça revient. 

Danzer comment as-tu réglé ton problème  ?

Pour ma part je pars sur un cable vidéo LCD ... est-ce la pièce que tu as changé ?


----------



## lafber (7 Juillet 2009)

Fin mot de l'histoire.

J'ai changé le câble vidéo sans succès. Enfin un mieux mais ça déconnait encore. 

J'ai donc acheté une dalle LCD et que j'ai remplacé. Et depuis ça marche impec


----------



## advalorem (15 Novembre 2009)

Cette solution viens de me sauver la mise : http://laurent.etiemble.free.fr/dot...-un-cd-dvd-coince-dans-un-macbook-macbook-pro

à ++


----------

